# Au Sable gold, 6-27-15



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Hit the Big A again for walleyes, and did well. Flows were down from a week ago, but temp has stayed a cool 70* with the consistent weather we've had. Nowhere near as many smallies this trip, and zero cats. I hooked 10 walleye: landed 8. My limit consisted of 18-24" fish.

It was a tougher bite to start, but I picked away and had little flurries of action. Good, aggressive bites again and some fought quite scrappy. I did lose one that felt really nice.










Last week's angry NE blow sure did a number on the barrier/boards to the north wall. Flipped 2 of them over the top, and drove the third into the steel barrier, separating and curling it! I didn't take a pic last week, but did this weekend. The mouth was slow fishing.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Thank you for the report and sharing your good time Jon! Those are some great looking eyes! I'm sure they'll taste every bit as good as they look!


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

I never knew the ausauble was such a good walleye fishery. I'd have thought they'd all be back out in the Big lake by now.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Any Atlantic's heard of? Never had a chance to get up that way when they were supposedly around?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Some Atlantics should be starting to show in the river. The summer atlantics can be very difficult to catch in a river system. In the UP some will follow the steelhead and more will show when the mayflies hatch. I have had my best luck in the UP on Mepps Agilia Gold #3 spinners. Don't go and expect to catch a limit because it will not happen.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> Some Atlantics should be starting to show in the river. The summer atlantics can be very difficult to catch in a river system. In the UP some will follow the steelhead and more will show when the mayflies hatch. I have had my best luck in the UP on Mepps Agilia Gold #3 spinners. Don't go and expect to catch a limit because it will not happen.


Robert: Do the Atlantics run the river all the way to the Dam or is it more limited to the mouth of the river and thus pier fishing? Do they come and go throughout the summer? You said they tend to follow the steelhead and was thinking that would mean fall or spring so not sure what the summer "run" is all about cuz I never fished it before. Thanks!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished today, and landed 4 eaters. Tougher bite, and quick too! I got 3 within the first hour or so, then it took another hour to get 4...after which they were done. Flow was lower and bright sun made for a quick turn-off. All the eyes were 17-20". I also got a few bass and two drum.

On a separate note, I also saw a pair of steelhead working a patch of gravel! The hen was digging and everything. Crazy late and in 70-71* water. This is a new "latest" encountering spawners; previously it was June 27th.


----------

